# how is the run evaluation constructed?



## evyh16 (7 Apr 2010)

how is the run evaluation constructed, around a track or out in the open?


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2010)

If you're referring to the PT test, neither.  It will either be the Step Test (for Res F) or the CF ExPres Test (Reg F) which involves the 20 m shuttle run, usually done in a gym.

Look in this sub-forum:  Physical Training & Standards


----------



## MasterInstructor (13 Apr 2010)

You run between 2 cones that are 20 meters appart, it stars pretty slow and gets faster. You have to touch the line on the beep sound played through stereo. Beeps get faster as you increase in stage. Stages go up every half point. Such as .5,1,1.5 etc.. Hope that helps! Some people loose a lot of time on the pivot at the cone where they do a 180 degree turn and run back. That is somethig to practice for sure... Make sure you pivot correctly without slowig down too much...


----------



## Occam (13 Apr 2010)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> You run between 2 cones that are 20 mins appart, it stars pretty slow and gets faster. You have to touch the line on the beep sound played through stereo. Beeps get faster as you increase in stage. Stages go up every half point. Such as .5,1,1.5 etc.. Hope that helps! Some people loose a lot of time on the pivot at the cone where they do a 180 degree turn and run back. That is somethig to practice for sure... Make sure you pivot correctly without slowig down too much...



20 mins apart?

That has to be the worst explanation of the 20 MSR I've ever seen.

Try this link, look for page 21, "20 MSR Protocol".


----------



## MasterInstructor (13 Apr 2010)

I meant meters, it is now corrected...


----------



## ArmedITSupport (14 Apr 2010)

You run between cones 20m apart, trying to beat the "beep" which increases in speed ever 30 sec.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2010)

ArmedITSupport said:
			
		

> You run between cones 20m apart, trying to beat the "beep" which increases in speed ever 30 sec.



The "beep" does not increase in speed every 30 sec.   The "beep" sounds in an ever decreasing amount of time.  That means that the only change in speed is that of the runner.


Did you read this post?



			
				MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> You run between 2 cones that are 20 meters appart, it stars pretty slow and gets faster. You have to touch the line on the beep sound played through stereo. Beeps get faster as you increase in stage. Stages go up every half point. Such as .5,1,1.5 etc.. Hope that helps! Some people loose a lot of time on the pivot at the cone where they do a 180 degree turn and run back. That is somethig to practice for sure... Make sure you pivot correctly without slowig down too much...


----------



## Occam (14 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The "beep" does not increase in speed every 30 sec.   The "beep" sounds in an ever decreasing amount of time.  That means that the only change in speed is that of the runner.



Correct.



> Did you read this post?



I think that's the problem - he read MasterInstructor's post, hence his confusion.   ;D

ArmedITSupport, if you looked at the link I posted for the Expres Operations Manual, you'd have found this:
_
Groups of members will perform the test together, shuttling (running) back and forth across the course. A 20 MSR compact disc and a CD player are used to provide the proper cadence. The evaluation starts at a walk-jog pace of 8.5 km/hr and increases 0.5 km/hr for each one-minute stage. The maximum length of the test is 20 minutes. However, on average, most male members will complete 8-10 minutes of shuttling while most female members will complete 6-8 minutes of shuttling._


----------

